# This Is The Life.......



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

This is the cat's meow......Here I am, lying in my hammock in the backyard, reading Outbackers. Sun is low in the sky, there's a warm breeze gently blowing the leaves, sprinkler is on watering my grass. I've just had a good meal , picked up some more flowers to plant tomorrow (well, the DW will, anyway while I work on her new solar fountain).

Life is good.

Mark


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi Mark,
The cats meow here too!! Upper 70's today, lots of cold iced tea, (working, but thats what pays for Outbacking!!) and now in the OB, DH is snoozing on the couch, I'm sitting in one rocker, feet up in the other. Spring frogs are peeping up a storm, and I'm on OBer's. 
"empty nesting OB style" doesn't get much better!!
Ember


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Forecasting chance of snow here tonight.


----------



## tidefan (Oct 31, 2007)

Thats what its all about...


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Forecasting chance of snow here tonight.


Sorry OC!! But can't imagine that we are really past snow here either!!


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

I just thought I'd chime in here, I am on OB'ers here in my office listening to the crickets outside. The windows are open and the ceiling fans are on as they have been for the past few weeks. It is 12:55am and its 69 degrees outside. With the full moon blaring in the window, and the stars filling the sky, it looks like tomorrow is going to be another 85+ degree day.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi Mark

Yesterday was our warmest day yet. The grass is starting to get green which means camping season is here









Thor


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> The grass is starting to get green which means camping season is here


I have been mowing practically all"winter." I even put some St. Augsutine sod out two weeks ago and have been watering it and have mowed it twice!

More flowers are going in the pots out front today. Leaves are all out, bushes have been trimmed; DW is thinking it's almost time to put the pool up. (Maybe a couple weeks on it, yet). Of course, we're forecasted for 90s this week.

I'm ready to go camping.

Mark

*On edit*: *Pool is up! Filling with water as we speak (type). Gotta pick up a couple more hoses for the pump at Lowe's tomorrow and it'll be ready.*


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

That does sound wonderful Mark! Good for you!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

mswalt said:


> I'm ready to go camping.
> 
> Mark


So get going


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> I'm ready to go camping.
> 
> Mark


So get going








[/quote]

Here is a little teaser to get you "more" in the mood. A classic NDJollyman view of Don Laine Campground in Palmerton, PA


----------

